# So I fished today.....



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Incoming rains and strong winds made my decision to call it a day. I was at NIMI fished the north side C1 all over north of the duck blind pizza bay I was everywhere. Lots of open fishing holes saved me a bunch of drilling. Set up shop in pizza bay and sight fished some lots of dinks! Did see some nice ones swimming around but they weren’t wanting to eat. Caught some small perch and small gills that was all. Seemed like every hole had fish but all small. The ice was 6-9” majority was 7” clear black ice in surprisingly excellent condition! 

Shoreline wasn’t bad when I went out little water but when I came back in it was ugly where I came off. Looked better by the ramp but I didn’t want to drag that far from my truck. Have to wait and see how things change with the next round of warm rains. 











































l


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

What happened to 3.0 remix,?? Here today gone today. at least you went out, a few more days to get out.


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh,hey mods you going to flag this thread too,we,the members can't get an explanation!=Cowards!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

snag said:


> What happened to 3.0 remix,?? Here today gone today. at least you went out, a few more days to get out.


Gone along with two others you missed a lot. I’ll try and post reports under this new title only time will tell if it will be allowed.


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll keep throwing mine today since it keeps getting deleted! 2nd attempt in TWO threads now!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Z400wolverine said:


> View attachment 255536
> View attachment 255537
> I'll keep throwing mine today since it keeps getting deleted! 2nd attempt in TWO threads now!


Beauts!


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

And politely asking for an explanation of the past 3 deleted threads? And not from the staff,I already know! I made 2 threads that was deleted! What is the problem? That's the first Two threads I ever started!


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Did I say something wrong? Nope!,Did I ask a question? Yes. And deleted?!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Z400wolverine said:


> Cowards!


OGF is a large community with a very diverse membership a family if you will.

Same applies to the moderators...call one out and you call us all out.
I've never ice fished and never will in this life time.

So why don't you take some time to contemplate your comment.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

God, I wish you would drop your phone in a hole.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

jay2k said:


> God, I wish you would drop your phone in a hole.


God I wish you’d stay downstairs.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh your buddy liked it. Awww.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Bengals suck


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Bass-N-Buck said:


> Bengals suck


Other than a personal attack, I don't see the relevance in you comment in an ice fishing thread.
Do you need some time to think about how to stay on topic?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...and just like the ice with this rain and warm tempts so this post may melt away...


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

They make "GOJO" hand cleaner for those with cruddy hands


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Or disrespectful people will disappear. Fellas please just follow the terms you agreed to and let’s keep this site clean and running smoothly.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Or disrespectful people will disappear. Fellas please just follow the terms you agreed to and let’s keep this site clean and running smoothly.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I totally agree with u man !!!!! Dinks to ditch pickles Jay2K it is the truth your last post that disappeared


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks like a lot of angry people lately. Plus the flu is going around. I got skunked the other day too. Nothing makes fisherman more angry than a bad fishing day.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Hook N Book said:


> OGF is a large community with a very diverse membership a family if you will.
> 
> Same applies to the moderators...call one out and you call us all out.
> I've never ice fished and never will in this life time.
> ...


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

We are all cowards let's grow up a little bit


----------

